# Across America 130 years ago ,



## walter branche (Aug 4, 2014)

1st across the USA san FRAN to BOSTON -103,1/2 days aug. 4th 1884


----------



## walter branche (Aug 4, 2014)

*on way into BOSTON*

Stan Grossfield , 2 time pulitzer prize winning photographer , from the BOSTON GLOBE ,aug 4th 1984 , final leg of my trip across America on a 54 inch Overman Wheel Co,  Victor Light Roadster Ordinary Bicycle ,69 days , 3,400 miles


----------



## walter branche (Aug 4, 2014)

*1886 G an J ,ordinary ,*

rode this into Boston because , of wreck on Victor ,disabled my wheel ,till I got home to fix it


----------



## hoofhearted (Aug 4, 2014)

*Walter ... Good Stuff, that !!*

Thanks for sharing ..... 

..... patric


===============
===============


----------



## walter branche (Aug 4, 2014)

*thank you your HONOR ,*

a great time , felt like a rock star  on that final day of the trip... ..now I am preparing my 1887 ,50 inch Victor Ordinary ,to ride , New orleans ,to International Falls MN. along the Mississippi river


----------



## bikiba (Aug 4, 2014)

*im impressed!*

That is fantastic Walter! I didn't know we had a celebrity on thecabe!!


----------



## walter branche (Aug 4, 2014)

*thanks*

just plain ole me , doing miles ,the best feeling in the world , RIDE -destination unknown ,


----------



## M & M cycle (Aug 4, 2014)

*very cool*

you should be proud of your accomplishment !!


----------



## bikiba (Aug 4, 2014)

skiptoothdaddy said:


> you should be proud of your accomplishment !!




I agree! It is a fantastic piece of american bicycle history.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wheeled Relics (Aug 4, 2014)

*History*

"History doesn't repeat itself, but it does rhyme." -Mark Twain


----------



## walter branche (Aug 4, 2014)

*walkman*

forgot to mention wearing the walkman , some possibly have never seen one ,, it was my friend for many hours crossing America , One time ,I got into these foothills and coasted -legs over the handlebars,for over 4 miles , listening to this classical music , ,thanks for reading ,, I am trying to remember stories of the trip ,, walter branche


----------



## willswares1220 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thanks for sharing! It must have been a rewarding time for you!


----------



## sam (Aug 4, 2014)

walter branche said:


> a great time , felt like a rock star  on that final day of the trip... ..now I am preparing my 1887 ,50 inch Victor Ordinary ,to ride , New orleans ,to International Falls MN. along the Mississippi river




Be sure to stop in Abita Springs and have a visit with John at the Mystery House.Or better yet---do your ride in June and stop at Abita the Saturday before Father's Day---


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 4, 2014)

some of us have known you were a celebrity for a long time!
thanks for posting!


----------



## walter branche (Aug 4, 2014)

*chuckle*

thanks for the chuckle , aug 4th we had a heck of a party at the marriott downtown Boston ,, , i am trying to get some video , on to a disc ,, Ben Bowden signing 10 bikes ,Me teaching Richard Schwinn ,how to ride a highwheel bicycle ,I have a bunche of film ,to get put on a disc or 2 ..thanks wpb


----------

